# Yet another no sound post



## flakey (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi,

i can't seem to get sound working. According to the screen i should be hearing stuff, but there is no sound.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```

If I turn all mixers up to 100, I can hear something like static (like turning up volume to max usually does), but still no output

```
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  72:72
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to  72:72
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
```

It's not a cable problem, if I boot linux I can hear sound.
I also tried setting the other two devices as default with hw.snd.default_unit,
but no dice.

It's an onboard soundcard:

```
# dmesg | grep hda
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfdff4000-0xfdff7fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC888
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
# sysctl -a | grep hda
device	snd_hda
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.AZAL
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x293e subvendor=0x1462 subdevice=0x735b class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling_interval: 250
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdac0
```

So, everything seems fine, just there is no actual sound.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 5, 2012)

Most probably it won't help, but since I found it to be happening to at least one configuration I'll say it to you so you'll give it a shot:

increase the levels of your mixer:


```
$ mixer 100
$ mixer pcm 100
```

and retry it. On one of my laptops, 75 was not enough, and I couldn't hear a thing. The sensitivity was not working properly (probably driver's fault or chipset's - or both). After raising the mixer level, I realized that everything was working normally...


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 8, 2012)

Check which soundcard is the default and modify with 'sysctl snd.hw.default_unit=N' with N=0..2 on your system.  Then 'cat .profile > /dev/dsp'.  With my system I have the onboard and addon soundcards.  I've also managed to have loose connections or plugged into the wrong plugs entirely.


----------

